# utility knife



## rockymtndude

RE "utility knife" (e.g., couteau Olfa), le quel des termes suivants serait le plus en usage en France: couteau à prélart; couteau tout usage; couteau de découpage; couteau utilitaire? Merci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Il semble que ce soit ce qu'on appelle un "cutter" (en bon français )


----------



## GrosChat

Oui c'est ça ;-) "cutter"


----------



## rockymtndude

i.e., "cutter" en bon franglais? :>))


----------



## pointvirgule

En bon français, pas de France : _couteau tout-usage_, _couteau à lame rétractable_.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> En bon français, pas de France : _couteau à lame rétractable_.


 terme(s) à éviter
   cutter 
   couteau utilitaire 

Le GDT précise par contre ceci, au sujet de _couteau tout usage_ :


> L'appellation _couteau tout usage_ est trop générale pour dénommer adéquatement le couteau à lame rétractable. Par ailleurs, ce terme est déjà utilisé pour désigner un couteau de cuisine.


*couteau tout usage*  et *couteau à lame rétractable*

Moi - pas plus fine -  j'appelle ça un _Exacto_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> terme(s) à éviter
> cutter


Mais si on évite celui-là en France, on ne sera pas compris .


----------



## Nicomon

Pour ma curiosité personnelle... est-ce que le mot _exacto -_ qui est très courant ici _-_ serait compris comme "cutter" en France? 

_Couteau à lame rétractable_ me semble assez explicite. Mais bon... c'est plus long que le très français "cutter".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> Pour ma curiosité personnelle... est-ce que le mot _exacto -_ qui est très courant ici _-_ serait compris comme "cutter" en France? *Non, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une marque ?*
> 
> _Couteau à lame rétractable_ me semble assez explicite. Mais bon... c'est plus long que le très français "cutter".


Oui, mais on a aussi des cutters à lame rétractable et des cutters à lame pas rétractable (comme les papous )


----------



## Maurice le difficile

Stylet is also acceptable in French, though it has other meanings as well.


----------



## Nicomon

*


			
				Punky Zoé said:
			
		


Non, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'une marque ?

Click to expand...

*Si t'avais cliqué le lien vers l'article de Wiki « couteau à lame rétractable / utility knife » que j'ai mis plus haut... tu aurais pu voir :





> Le mot _*cutter*_ pour désigner cet outil est un anglicisme qui vient de _Box Cutter_. On l'appelle également _*Exacto*_ en référence à la marque de commerce du premier outil du genre.


 
À quoi ressemble un couteau/cutter « papou »? Est-ce un *opinel*? 

Moi les seuls _papous_ que je connais sont des habitants de la Papouasie ou de *petits manchots*


*Edit : *je n'avais pas lu le post de Maurice. En effet, il est aussi question de _stylet_ dans l'article de Wikipedia. 
Mais je ne l'ai pas souvent entendu dans le sens d'un... _exacto_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> À quoi ressemble un couteau/cutter « papou »?  Est-ce un *opinel*?


 (C'était juste une référence aux papous à poux et aux papous pas à poux, papa ou pas)

Exacto, on ne connait pas en France, mais on connait les Stanley qui sont en photo.


----------



## rockymtndude

"couteau à prélart"?
Exacto, Stanley, Olfa sont des noms de marque des firmes du même nom, devenus noms communs.
De mêmes, on dit couramment aux USA "to xerox" et "to google"


----------



## Punky Zoé

rockymtndude said:


> "couteau à prélart"?


Pourquoi "à prélart" ? Le cutter a de nombreuses autres utilisations. Et le mot "prélart" est fort peu répandu en France (je le connais depuis moins d'un mois, quant à moi ).


----------



## pointvirgule

rockymtndude said:


> "couteau à prélart"?


Un couteau à « prélart » (_linoleum knife_) ressemble plutôt à ceci.


----------



## Punky Zoé

pointvirgule said:


> Un couteau à « prélart » (_linoleum knife_) ressemble plutôt à ceci.


Et encore en France, prélart n'a pas ce sens là, lino, c'est le sens québécois.


----------



## pointvirgule

Punky Zoé said:


> Et encore en France, prélart n'a pas ce sens là, lino, c'est le sens québécois.


Et c'est pourquoi j'ai mis _prélart _entre guillemets.


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> (Exacto, on ne connait pas en France, mais on connait les Stanley qui sont en photo.


 Il est en effet écrit ceci, dans la version anglaise de l'article


> In British, Australian and New Zealand English, along with Dutch, the tool is known as a _Stanley knife_. This name a genericised trademark


 

De toute évidence... je n'ai jamais fait le lien à poux et pas à poux...


----------



## rockymtndude

"In Israel and Switzerland, these knives are known as Japanese knives" (Wikipedia).
Mais nous ne sommes plus en territoires francophones!


----------



## wildan1

rockymtndude said:


> "In Israel and* Switzerland*, these knives are known as Japanese knives" (Wikipedia).
> Mais nous ne sommes plus en territoires francophones!


 
Les originaires de la Suisse romande ne seront pas contents d'apprendre qu'ils ne comptent plus, rocky...


----------



## rockymtndude

Bien sûr, Wildan1, la Suisse romande... territoire francophone! Where in Heaven's sake was my mind?


----------



## leturc

The only word I have heard in France for a utility knife is "cutter" if you use any other word it will sound weird and you probably won't be understood at all. The people with whom you are likely to use that word won't hold it against you if use franglais (by the way cutter is in the French academy dictionary).


----------



## Nicomon

At the risk of repeating myself... other than the fact that it is a mouthfull, I'd be surprised if francophones didn't understand _couteau à lame rétractable,_ when refering to the Stanley type utility knife.

That said, there is indeed and entry for "cutter" in the *TLFI* as well as (surprinsingly, imo) in Le Petit Robert (which does specify _angl._)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nicomon said:


> That said, there is indeed and entry for "cutter" in the *TLFI*


Qui d'ailleurs ne propose pas de synonyme...

(je pense que c'est la longueur de la périphrase qui en a éliminé l'usage )


----------



## kiwi-di

Punky Zoé said:


> (C'était juste une référence aux papous à poux et aux papous pas à poux, papa ou pas)
> 
> Exacto, on ne connait pas en France, mais on connait les Stanley qui sont en photo.



Il y a une difference entre ces deux couteaux.  Je ne trouve X-Acto que dans la version anglaise de Wikipedia.    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Acto


----------



## rockymtndude

Dans une quincaillerie, je demande: "je désire un cutter." 
On me dira très probablement: "quel genre?"


----------



## Punky Zoé

kiwi-di said:


> Il y a une difference entre ces deux couteaux.  Je ne trouve X-Acto que dans la version anglaise de Wikipedia.    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Acto


Oui, l'un est un couteau à lame rétractable et l'autre un stylet .





rockymtndude said:


> Dans une quincaillerie, je demande: "je désire un cutter."
> On me dira très probablement: "quel genre?"


Ou peut-être "pour quel usage /pour quoi faire ?"


----------



## Nicomon

kiwi-di said:


> Il y a une difference entre ces deux couteaux. Je ne trouve X-Acto que dans la version anglaise de Wikipedia.


 Salut kiwi-di, 

Celui de ta photo, comme Punky le confirme ci-dessus, est un X-Acto du type _stylet._ 

Par contre, ce que moi j'appelle un _stylet_ est plutôt un _"stylus (pen)"_ ou _stylo électronique_... 

Pour ce genre de _"cutter"_ le GDT suggère aussi _couteau scalpel_ (peu fréquent) ou _couteau de précision_ (precision knife).


> Définition :
> Petit couteau muni d'une lame interchangeable, à pointe très aiguë, et dont on se sert pour le découpage de matériaux fins qui exige une grande précision.
> 
> *Le terme couteau scalpel est peu fréquent. X-Acto est une marque déposée.*


 
Mais au Québec, on dit - enfin moi, je dis - _exacto_ (c'est la façon dont on prononce la marque déposée X-Acto) aussi, dans le cas d'un _utily knife_ du type à lame rétractable. 

Je remets la citation de l'article de Wiki que j'ai mise au # 11


> Le mot _*cutter*_ pour désigner cet outil est un anglicisme qui vient de _Box Cutter_. On l'appelle également _*Exacto*_ en référence à la marque de commerce du premier outil du genre.


 
La marque offre divers types « d'objets contondants ». Voir *cette photo* ou en plus gros, *celle-ci* 

Là où en France on dit "cutter", nous on dit "exacto", voilà. Mais dans les deux cas... il faut préciser lequel.


----------



## akaAJ

In the US a "utility knife" is a medium to heavy-duty knife with replaceable and sometimes completely or partially retractable blades.  Stanley's is a good one.  I believe "exacto" is used for real Exactos, with various small replaceable blades for fine work (stylets??) ;  with slightly different handles "scalpels" would be appropriate --- the old fashioned bistouri is like a sword in comparison,


----------

